# who to start in fantasy football running back week 4



## chrishart420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Alfred Morris or Trent Richardson in week 4


----------



## chrishart420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Any ideas?


----------



## boneyards (Sep 27, 2013)

Play alfred. I've got him on my fantasy team and have been waiting for a break out game. Raiders D is nothing special. A good as week as any.


----------

